# Gentoo-User-Treffe Leipzig/Dresden

## shizen

Hallo

da hier schon einige Treffen im Gespräch sind, diese aber zu weit weg sind und doch einige Leute aus meiner Nähe kommen.

Hier die Frage: Wie wärs mit einem Gentoo-User-Treffen Leipzig/Dresden bzw. Sachsen?

Grüße

----------

## Mr.Big

bis Dresden bin ich dabei.

Grüße,

J.

----------

## zendron

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> bis Dresden bin ich dabei.
> 
> 

 

Ja dann komm ich aus Pulsnitz auch mal rüber gehoppelt, wenns die Zeit zulässt.

----------

## cyruskoenig

Dresden und Umland immer gern  :Smile: 

Grüße an die Sachsen  :Wink: 

Marc

----------

## cyruskoenig

hey, mehr sinds nun nicht ? oder ist das topic mittlerweile zu alt ?

grüße, marc.

----------

## atomical

Hier wär noch ein Dresdner  :Wink: 

----------

## pengu

und hier nen Leipziger  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emi_rs

Ja ich bin auch noch aus Dresden! Und generell gesagt, wäre ein Gentoo Linux Treffen mal sehr interessant.   :Very Happy: 

Gruß emi_rs

----------

## cyruskoenig

schade... nun bin ich nicht mehr in dresden  :Sad: 

grüße aus potsdam!

cyrus

----------

## MartinEisfeld

@emi_rs:

Komm doch einfach mit zum LUG-Treffen jeden 2. und 4. Mittwoch im Monat im GAG18 in Dresden. Dort trifft man auch immer wieder einige Gentoo-User.

Mehr Infos: http://lug-dd.schlittermann.de/

Ciao,

Martin

----------

## dertobi123

*ziemlichaltenthreadreanimier*

Am 08. Oktober findet der Linux-Info-Tag in Dresden statt, dieser Jahr auch mit Gentoo Vortrag. Ich würde mich freuen im Laufe des Tages dort auch Gespräche mit den sicherlich zahlreich vorhandenen Gentoo Nutzern führen zu können.

Mr.Big: Würd' mich wie immer besonders freuen  :Wink: 

----------

